# whois this ip

## squirrelsoup

hello, i could not find anything about this i.p that i found on my gentoo box, does it belong to google?

am16s22-in-f234.1e100.net

----------

## eccerr0r

Domain Name: 1e100.net

Registrant Organization: Google Inc.

Registrant Street: 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway

Registrant City: Mountain View

Registrant State/Province: CA

Yes, Google registered 1e100.net.

----------

